# Replacement parts for llama auto pistols



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

IF YOU ARE SEARCHING FOR REPLACEMENT PARTS FOR YOUR LARGE OR SMALL FRAME LLAMA PISTOL, I HAVE LOCATED A GOOD SOURCE. HOPE THIS INFO WILL BE HELPFUL TO THE MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM:

LEE'S GUN PARTS, 3401 WEST PIONEER DRIVE, IRVING, TEXAS 75061
PH: 972-790-0773 FAX. 972-313-0991 Lee's Gun Parts

GURU1911


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GURU1911 said:


> IF YOU ARE SEARCHING FOR REPLACEMENT PARTS FOR YOUR LARGE OR SMALL FRAME LLAMA PISTOL....


Thanks for the info!


----------

